# Office Supplies



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

What's the best place in Dubai for office supplies? I bought a file cabinet from Ikea, but I can't find the hanging/suspension files in the right size for it. They will have to be smaller than the standard file size. My papers are so disorganized now. Help!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you head from Clock Roundabout in Diera, on the road up towards Murqabat. Not that far up is a large stationers on your right, next to a large supermarket/discount store.

You'll see it as it has a huge pencil on the wall outside.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> What's the best place in Dubai for office supplies? I bought a file cabinet from Ikea, but I can't find the hanging/suspension files in the right size for it. They will have to be smaller than the standard file size. My papers are so disorganized now. Help!


IKEA have their own suspension files that fit the filing cabinets that they sell. They should be displayed somewhere near the 'office' section in the store.
-


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> IKEA have their own suspension files that fit the filing cabinets that they sell. They should be displayed somewhere near the 'office' section in the store.
> -


Thanks. That helps a lot. I didn't notice them when I was last there, but I'll go tomorrow to get a closer look.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Thanks. That helps a lot. I didn't notice them when I was last there, but I'll go tomorrow to get a closer look.


They aren't as obviously displayed as they might be. If you can't see them ask.

Item name: Summera
Item number: 100.647.08

I have a new pack on my desk right now 

-


----------

